# Lost paddle in Gore, 9/5



## caspermike

*damn dude take it easy*

damn dude take it easy twice in 10 days? might want to downgrade on your class


----------



## Oopps

Lol, sounds like you guys had fun on Gore without me... 

Good luck getting your paddle back.


----------



## Id725

Peta --

Yeah, we missed you in there. Sorry you got banged up. Heal well, and come back and paddle with me next year.
But yeah, you're glad you weren't there yesterday. While I managed to swim Gore Rapid wihtout injury (though my friend said it was the ugliest swim he's ever seen), my boat got destroyed in Scissors.
We had to hike back up to the flat water, then duct-tape the boat, and paddle UPSTREAM to the put-in. Man did it suck.

Mike -- STUFF IT!
I ran that rapid clean the first three times I was in there. Blew it yesterday. So what? I'll style it next time. As for last week, that was a different rapid .... Okay, so maybe I suck, but I still really like Gore and I'll be back.
Downgrade THIS!:twisted:


----------



## caspermike

*down grade*

damn swimming above and through gore i would really consider down grading for safety reasons gore has sharp blast rock and isn't a place to be swimming if you swim on class four stick with that!

one or two class 5 runs doesn't make you a class 5 boater 

bomb proofin roll might help in the long run or you can try to swim gore again ahahha


----------



## Id725

My roll's just fine, Tool.
You don't roll out of a pin, especially when you pop out of the thigh braces and fall out of your boat. And I don't swim on class 4. Because my roll is stout.
You'll swim soon enough, and some asshole will tell you some stupid-ass thing like "Downgrade your class" -- but it won't be me, because I'm not an ass like that.


----------



## dq

*hold on*

If you're going to swim at least hang on to your paddle!

dq


----------



## caspermike

IM THE TOOL THAT TOOK YOU DOWN UR VIRGIN RUN? THIS IS YOUR FIRST SEASON ON GORE OR ANY CLASS 5! I WOULD TAKE A MORE EXPERIENCED PADDLERS OPINION IF I WANTED TO LEARN SOMETHING AND I KNOW FOR A FACT YOUR ROLL IS NOT STOUT! STOUT MEANS FORCEFUL VIGORUS WHICH IS NOT HOW YOU WANT YOUR ROLL AND HOWD YOU GET PINNED IN THE LEAD IN TO GORE? MUST BE RAFTING AHAHAHAH 

LEARN TO BOAT RIGHT OR STOP WASTING THE OXYGEN!

WAS THIS A TRUE PIN OR WAS YOUR BOAT A LITTLE ON EDGE ON A ROCK AND YOU COULDN'T ROLL BACK UP LIKE A MAN SO YOU SWAM!


----------



## gh

mikeg, he is basically trolling you, let it go. we both know you are paddling what you should be paddling. hopefully someone will find your paddle. i left you the welder info you were asking for.


----------



## caspermike

*COLO SPRING BOATERS?*

HMMMM MUST BE SOMETHING ABOUT COLO SPRING BOATERS HE SHOULDN'T BE ON CLASS 5 THEY PUT THE WARNING SIGN AT THE PUTIN FOR A REASON.


SEE YOU SWIMMING AHAHHAHAHA


----------



## CGM

When did Gore become a class V run? Sure at high water, but at normal flows its IV+.....The meat line at gore rapid might be V-...:twisted: 
And everyone swims. Class V boaters swim in class IV and class IV boaters swim when they're trying to step up.


----------



## caspermike

*when is it not class 5*

when was gore not a class 5 run? class 4 boaters swim in class 5 cause they don't know how to think correctly in the situation they don't have the knowledge of a class 5 boater.

so does that make bailey a class -4 and royal gorge a class 2-3


----------



## gh

caps lock is on the left side of the keyboard about 3 up.....cool you found it


----------



## KSC

Yeah, Gore is class IV, like Numbers.


----------



## CGM

> when was gore not a class 5 run? class 4 boaters swim in class 5 cause they don't know how to think correctly in the situation they don't have the knowledge of a class 5 boater.


I would agree that most class 4 boaters swim in class V due to a lack of experience. But how are class 4 boaters supposed to become class V boaters if they don't paddle some class V. Bailey and Gore see alot of carnage because they are mostly class IV+ runs that are perfectly suited to class IV boaters looking to step up their skills. I'll concede that the meat line at Gore is V- and super max is solid V/V+ depending on flow. But both are easily walked, which is exacly why they are good places to learn some class V techniques. And to answer your question, Gore at normal flows (900-1300) hasn't been class V since at least CRC II. Its all good though, you can still tell your buddies that you run the class V gnar at Gore and Bailey.


----------



## caspermike

CGM said:


> I would agree that most class 4 boaters swim in class V due to a lack of experience. But how are class 4 boaters supposed to become class V boaters if they don't paddle some class V. Bailey and Gore see alot of carnage because they are mostly class IV+ runs that are perfectly suited to class IV boaters looking to step up their skills. I'll concede that the meat line at Gore is V- and super max is solid V/V+ depending on flow. But both are easily walked, which is exacly why they are good places to learn some class V techniques. And to answer your question, Gore at normal flows (900-1300) hasn't been class V since at least CRC II. Its all good though, you can still tell your buddies that you run the class V gnar at Gore and Bailey.


 

dude if the kid was smart he would practice class V skills in class 4 whitewater cathing hard eddies and practicing harder lines! he swam in a class V rapid before he was in it!! so why wouldn't he downgrade the paddling. kind of like hucking waterfalls when you can't roll just to say you have? unless he missed the eddy than why is he in gore anyway if he can't catch eddies?

you all need to take some serious aca and safety coarses.

gh your A **** OHH I FORGOT TO TAKE MY CAPLOCKS OFF, SOMETHING LIKE THIS BOTHERING YOU MUST BE A COLORADO SPRINGS THING, WAIT I KNOW IT IS CAUSE YOU HAVE 0 WATER WITHIN AND HOUR!


----------



## CGM

> dude if the kid was smart he would practice class V skills in class 4 whitewater cathing hard eddies and practicing harder lines!


Gore is class IV+, so it would appear that he's practicing his skilz in the right place. 



> he swam in a class V rapid before he was in it!!


How do you know how, why, where, when he swam? Why are you so keen to judge the guys ability by a swim that many good boaters could have had. Maybe he needs to tone it back, maybe he's hit a rough patch in the learning curve, but who the hell knows from a post on mountainbuzz? Monday morning quarterbacking is lame. 



> you all need to take some serious aca and safety coarses.


Safety courses have nothing to do with someone's ability to get down the river, or the "go", "no go" decision. You can't learn good judgement...And you can't assess the reasonableness of someone's judgement from a post on mountainbuzz. Like I said, Monday morning quarterbacking is lame, no matter how much you may like it.


----------



## heliodorus04

Go back to Brokeback, Casper.
Nothing to see here.


----------



## CraigS

Ok, I tried to stay out of this. 

I was there. Mike is a good boater that had a bad day. He aced the same line 3 times before. He looked in control and right on line all 3 times. 

He didn't f-up in an eddy or above the rapid. He was in it. 

So forgive me Mike, but I'm giving the details. 

It was just the two of us, and I admit I'm only a class 4 boater, so I walked around the upper part of Gore and put in below the big drop. I ran the bottom part and eddied between Scissors and Gore. Mike came over the sneak clean, but when he peeled in he flipped. He washed up on Decision Rock and was upside down on top with his boat on top of him. I of course got very concerned and was getting ready to get out when he managed to roll him self off the rock. However, he fell into the hole behind the rock and from my perspective I could just see a helmet and bow and blade on occasion. I couldn't tell if he was in or out of the boat (Mike said he fell out of his boat, I believe him, it looked brutal). Shortly he washed around the rock behind his boat and swam as in control as one can swim and caught the eddy (RL) high. He totally self rescued without my help. Once I was sure he was safe and ok, I followed his boat through Scissors. It eddied itself behind the big rock on the right between Scissors and Pyrite. For a second his paddle was there too. By time I got to his boat, his paddle had washed downstream, and I concentrated on saving the boat, since we had 2 breakdowns. Unfortunately there was extensive damage to the boat.

As far as safety goes...
Yeah swimming is dangerous, especially in Gore, but Mike was aggressive about self rescuing. We had 2 ropes, 2 breakdowns, duct tape, and a first aid kit. Mike was dressed for the swim. We successfully executed a rope pendulum from RL to RR below Scissors and walked out under our own power. How were we not safe???

I think any class 4 boater would have swum in his situation and a lot of class 5 boaters would have swum too, but that’s just my speculation. It was one of the scariest things I've seen. I have to hand it to Mike, he wasn’t shook up and was in control and giving good direction from his side of the river about his rescue. I haven’t lost a bit of respect for him.

CasperMike, I’m not sure where you are getting your info. You weren’t there this time, you didn’t see his previous swim, and I can’t imagine where you get your info about his roll. I was on 3 of his 4 runs. The one with you and the 2 he swam on. I think both swims were justified. Sure Mike isn’t a solid 5 boater (yet!), I don’t think he claimed to be, but he is a solid 4 boater looking to step into 5 and I think he’s taking his beatings well. You never swam on your trip to stardom???


----------



## gh

nope, not bothering me. just thought you skipped your meds today and could use some help.


----------



## Phillips

I agree with CGM, people swim. Caspermike you should be careful of moral authoritarian attitude, it really seems to be a little over the top. I've seen solid Class V boaters swim in class IV (me included). If you've been around long enough you know that you've swam or you going to because it's the nature of the sport. I've paddled gore at least 25 + times and I've only swam a couple of times (tunnel). I've only paddled upper clear creek a few times which is class 4 and swam there. Does this mean I should down grade to class IV? of course not. At least Id75 is stepping it up and going for it. It's not your right to tell someone that don't have business bein there. It makes you sound like an asshole, which hopefully your not.

Funny how the buzz can bring out the worst in people.

Kent


----------



## Id725

CGM, Craig, Dane, Greg - thanks.

Yeah - Craig's story is pretty much spot-on.
I got flipped in the constriction below Ginger - the water boiled wrong and I was just slow throwing my brace. No excuse there.
I was haulin' through that shoot and I knew I was going to smack Decision Rock before I could roll, so I just set up to roll and then waited to hit the rock, believing I would flush off the river-right side of it (b/c that's where most of the water goes) and then I'd snap a roll. No problem.
But the water surged just enough to throw me up over DR, leaving my body hanging over the rock and my boat half on top of me and being held against the rock by the current. My head was just above the water on the downstream side of the rock.
I didn't freak and reach for the grab-loop. I tried to wiggle my thighs and pull the boat up over the rock and me, hoping to kindof barrel roll over the rock, land below it, and then roll. No problem.
Only when I yanked with my thighs, they slipped out of the thigh braces and I basically fell out of the boat and into the hole below the rock.
Because I knew I needed to really aggressively self-rescue in order to avoid swimming through Scissors, I decided to forget the paddle - I had a breakdown and that paddle is pretty old and worn anyway.
So I got out of the river and we dealt with shiz from there.
I certainly don't claim to be a solid class V boater - but I'm working on it.
My roll sure as hell isn't the problem. Just missed a brace and then things went wrong real quick, and all in all I feel I dealt with it well. (Though I certainly don't need Casper's approval).
I just started the thread in hopes of getting the paddle back, old and worn as it is.
And I got pissed when some dipshit who wasn't there started spouting off.
And I won't be posting again on this thread unless it's to thank somebody for finding the paddle. I'll be in there again looking for it myself as soon as I get the boat welded.


----------



## heliodorus04

Id725 said:


> And I got pissed when some dipshit who wasn't there started spouting off.


Eloquently said, my friend. I'm not half the boater you are, but I'm still trying the sneak next time. I think you must've been unlucky by at least more than one standard deviation 

I am, however, updating my life insurance beneficiary info on Friday.


----------



## Phillips

Id725 said:


> CGM, Craig, Dane, Greg - thanks.
> 
> Yeah - Craig's story is pretty much spot-on.
> I got flipped in the constriction below Ginger - the water boiled wrong and I was just slow throwing my brace. No excuse there.
> I was haulin' through that shoot and I knew I was going to smack Decision Rock before I could roll, so I just set up to roll and then waited to hit the rock, believing I would flush off the river-right side of it (b/c that's where most of the water goes) and then I'd snap a roll. No problem.
> But the water surged just enough to throw me up over DR, leaving my body hanging over the rock and my boat half on top of me and being held against the rock by the current. My head was just above the water on the downstream side of the rock.
> I didn't freak and reach for the grab-loop. I tried to wiggle my thighs and pull the boat up over the rock and me, hoping to kindof barrel roll over the rock, land below it, and then roll. No problem.
> Only when I yanked with my thighs, they slipped out of the thigh braces and I basically fell out of the boat and into the hole below the rock.
> Because I knew I needed to really aggressively self-rescue in order to avoid swimming through Scissors, I decided to forget the paddle - I had a breakdown and that paddle is pretty old and worn anyway.
> So I got out of the river and we dealt with shiz from there.
> I certainly don't claim to be a solid class V boater - but I'm working on it.
> My roll sure as hell isn't the problem. Just missed a brace and then things went wrong real quick, and all in all I feel I dealt with it well. (Though I certainly don't need Casper's approval).
> I just started the thread in hopes of getting the paddle back, old and worn as it is.
> And I got pissed when some dipshit who wasn't there started spouting off.
> And I won't be posting again on this thread unless it's to thank somebody for finding the paddle. I'll be in there again looking for it myself as soon as I get the boat welded.


Hey man thats a weird spot. The only times I've had trouble with that move is when you try and brace going into the current insted of paddling through it. There is a little seam there that will grab and flip you if you simply try and lay on a brace and lean downstream perpendicular to the current. It will flip you to your right most likely. If you don't have enough speed into the current this is most likely what will happen. I always try and get a good boof with a little help from the rock on the left into the pool. You'll get autoboofed a little left of center into the pool and can charge directly into the current and that weird seam won't be an issue. When you get that dialed go run the cowboy, professor or raft line.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

Mike, I don't know what the hell is wrong with you, you must suck, you're the first person I've ever heard of swimming in gore!

oh, aside from all those other class IV boaters that shouldn't have been there either...


----------



## dlcrow

*??????*

yeah Mike, what the hell were you thinking? putting on a IV/V run with your skills


----------



## caspermike

good safety would have scored your boat, your paddle and give you a rope.

take classes

ahahahha


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

So, in other words he should have been in there with 3 other people minimum? Do you always have a crew of 4 for every run? I doubt it.
I paddle it by myself all the time, if I swim I hope I get my paddle, but I'm sol on a rope or my boat, shit happens.


----------



## caspermike

did i say crew of 4? did i say any numbers? good crew would got your shit. good crews i mean they know something about safety not just making it down gore. any fucker can make it down gore.

and twice in a week something wrong with that picture?


----------



## CraigS

Well, I’d say CasperMike is a hell of a troller, but I’ll give him one more bite.

You sir have a skewed opinion of safety. We had a boat secured, and Mike was safe (on the wrong side of the river), and we had 2 breakdowns. Why would I chase a paddle through 4/4+ risking my safety and Mike’s rescue when we had adequate gear to finish the trip? The plan was to get Mike to the right side of the river and in his boat and then the two of us would find his paddle as we worked down the river. Unfortunately Mike’s boat was cracked, so we decided to let the paddle go. 

I think CasperMike needs to take a refresher course in safety. An intelligent man assesses all the risks to the party. 

I'm done, have fun with your little flame war.


----------



## caspermike

CraigS said:


> Well, I’d say CasperMike is a hell of a troller, but I’ll give him one more bite.
> 
> You sir have a skewed opinion of safety. We had a boat secured, and Mike was safe (on the wrong side of the river), and we had 2 breakdowns. Why would I chase a paddle through 4/4+ risking my safety and Mike’s rescue when we had adequate gear to finish the trip? The plan was to get Mike to the right side of the river and in his boat and then the two of us would find his paddle as we worked down the river. Unfortunately Mike’s boat was cracked, so we decided to let the paddle go.
> 
> I think CasperMike needs to take a refresher course in safety. An intelligent man assesses all the risks to the party.
> 
> I'm done, have fun with your little flame war.


 

wow, i didn't know i knew nothing about safety. im the one saying take it easier and class 4 would be better for you. and im the one needing safety classes? thats why i haven't swam in how many years? and thats why ive been able to save a couple buddies lives. you bunch of front range ******* need to stay in the irregation ditchs and out of the canyons! i haven't lead trips or anything im dont know shit right. 

if you would take consructive critisism you might kayak worth a shit someday. 

but you front rangers know everything especially first year in gore. ahahahha


----------



## dq

*wow this is fun*

Wow this is fun! Anyone up for paddling this weekend? We can all go look for that paddle.....


----------



## CGM

caspermike said:


> but you front rangers know everything especially first year in gore. ahahahha


Are we seriously going to start the whole front range vs whoever thing again? And Mike, lets get another thing straight. Casper is on I-25, and sits on the east side of any of the Rocky Mountains. So I would qualify Casper as sitting squarely in the Front Range zone. Maybe you could pull that off if you lived in Cody or Lander or Jackson. But seriously, you're closer to Nebraska and S Dakota than you are to decent creeks.


----------



## Justin S.

Mike G., 

Dude, you need to be more careful. Next thing you know you will be running some rapid like, I dont know, Deer Creek blind. Or soloing Clear Creek of the Ark, or swimming Pine Creek! I really dont think the 8+ years of experience you have boating are enough yet to be boating Gore. Just ask Dane.


----------



## caspermike

CGM said:


> Are we seriously going to start the whole front range vs whoever thing again? And Mike, lets get another thing straight. Casper is on I-25, and sits on the east side of any of the Rocky Mountains. So I would qualify Casper as sitting squarely in the Front Range zone. Maybe you could pull that off if you lived in Cody or Lander or Jackson. But seriously, you're closer to Nebraska and S Dakota than you are to decent creeks.


 
whitewater park, deer creek, boxelder creek are both within 30 miles and im still in front range. 1hour 30 minutes to bluegrass. big horns are only hour away if you haven't been here how would you know what we have and don't have

deer creek is 15 minutes


----------



## dq

*paddles in gore*



Justin S. said:


> Mike G.,
> 
> Dude, you need to be more careful. Next thing you know you will be running some rapid like, I dont know, Deer Creek blind. Or soloing Clear Creek of the Ark, or swimming Pine Creek! I really dont think the 8+ years of experience you have boating are enough yet to be boating Gore. Just ask Dane.


Justin S.

You need to hang on to your paddle too (see similar threads below).....


----------



## Justin S.

Naw, I put a gps locator on it and lost it on purpose to see where it would end up.


----------



## doublet

A couple of thoughts:

1. Earlier this year I found myself bragging about about how long it had been since I swam. Less than 12 hours passed before I got DESTROYED in a big hole and was carping for my life. You're talking a big game - I don't really care, but the river gods might. You're on notice.

2. Aren't you the dude with no car who is always looking for someone to hook you up with a ride somewhere? I'm frequently a dick, but I can at least drive myself to the rio. If I was always bumming rides I'd be kissing everyones ass instead of being a dick.

3. I seem to recall a recent thread where you bragged about how much shit you'd paddled drunk. They teach you that in ACA?

I typically don't enjoy flame wars, but it could be fun to keep piling on NebraskaMike to see how long he can keep up the act.


----------



## caspermike

*nebraska good one ah ah ah ah*

i have a vehicle just not in primo shape at the momemt needing a new rear end so how can i take it out of town?, im not spoiled kid receiving cars from mommy and getting them to pay for my shit. 
and splitting gas money sure beats buying your own.

nebraska mike? doesn't really make since maybe cause the air im throwing is the size of nebraska?


i guess since caspers 2 hours from the border you can call me nebraska huh you **** don't know what real a wilderness run means.

when you know the guys your paddling with and you know the run why cant i drink? maybe i guess im not a lightwieght like you and can handle my liquer.


----------



## caspermike

doublet said:


> A couple of thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> I typically don't enjoy flame wars, but it could be fun to keep piling on NebraskaMike to see how long he can keep up the act.


if this is all your going for you might want to read the first page idiot


----------



## caspermike

*bets are on*

lets take bets

ill be making some money pretty soon

any takers


i bet $100 he swims next time hes in gore


----------



## doublet

Dude. Did you just say "throwing air the size of Nebraska"?

**cue hysterical laughter**

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

remember I can be a dick cuz I have a job and car

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## PaulGamache

caspermike said:


> lets take bets
> 
> ill be making some money pretty soon
> 
> any takers
> 
> 
> i bet $100 he swims next time hes in gore


...not cool man.


----------



## CGM

Lets take bets on a few things:



doublet said:


> 2. Aren't you the dude with no car who is always looking for someone to hook you up with a ride somewhere?


Bet 1. I won't be picking your ass up when me and the rest of my front range buddies go back to WY next season for some more big horn goodness. Have fun at the whitewater park. 



> guess since caspers 2 hours from the border you can call me nebraska huh you **** don't know what real a wilderness run means.


Bet 2. When we drive as quickly as possible through your town next May on the way to a schweet wilderness run that you won't be able to get to no matter how close you are to it; you still won't know how to spell, use puncuation, correctly spell the name of your own town, or generally craft a functional sentance. (Its Casper. Not caspers...do you write with a lisp???



> when you know the guys your paddling with and you know the run why cant i drink? maybe i guess im not a lightwieght like you and can handle my liquer.


Bet 3. When we drive as quickly as possible through your town next May, and leave you paddling drunk at the dirty Casper whitewater park, you will still be a red neck douche bag, who can't even spell the name of his home town correctly. 

So how much do you want to bet?


----------



## caspermike

doublet said:


> Dude. Did you just say "throwing air the size of Nebraska"?
> 
> **cue hysterical laughter**
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> remember I can be a dick cuz I have a job and car
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


 
I have a job and car to and an agent 6.2 ahahhaha and yeah airscrews bigger than your momma


and by the way casper's 2 hours from the border correct spelling wrong punctuation get it right retard and your front range posser crew couldn't keep up with my buds. 


CASPAR was the original spelling so now what the whole world spells it wrong 

your a fucking joke you wont drive to the big horns you would arrive and shit your self and drive home


----------



## thumper

Love it!
I just wanted to see who lost a paddle, and what do I get? A full flamin' thread about breakback, 'front range *******...in the irregation ditchs, liquer' and gas money!! Only on the 'buzz in September...and in the lost & found, no less.
Hope you find your paddle this weekend while stylin' Gore.


----------



## doublet

The Front Range vs. Western Slope thing at least had some merit. Are we really going to debate Front Range vs. Casper?

I can't wait to see your Casper segment in the upcoming LVM.

(Its Casper. Not caspers...do you write with a lisp???)

^ - I'm going to be laughing about that one all weekend.

The best part about this thread is I'm getting a history lesson too. Now if someone asks if I'd like to go to CASPAR I'll know to stay the fuck away from that place too.

*****


----------



## Oopps

Damn boys and their testosterone...

We're all just between swims and all that crap... but seriously, ok, Mike swum, he lost/broke some gear (which sucks in it's own right) but it sounds like no-one was seriously hurt. Anyone here never had a shitty day on the river at some point or another?

It's over, drop it guys.


----------



## caspermike

doublet said:


> The Front Range vs. Western Slope thing at least had some merit. Are we really going to debate Front Range vs. Casper?
> 
> I can't wait to see your Casper segment in the upcoming LVM.
> 
> (Its Casper. Not caspers...do you write with a lisp???)
> 
> ^ - I'm going to be laughing about that one all weekend.
> 
> The best part about this thread is I'm getting a history lesson too. Now if someone asks if I'd like to go to CASPAR I'll know to stay the fuck away from that place too.
> 
> *****


where are you from? 
and actually casper's(casper is) right off of the medicine bows and laramie mountains hint 30+ footer 15 minutes from casper deer creek 10+ miles. i didn't know the front range had its own segment. i thought the lvm segment was rocky mountains? id really laugh my ass off if they showed bull lake creek or the box of clarks fork yellowstone. what else would they show from colo? 


and this wasn't a front range verse casper thing this was a colorado springs(front range) vs casper 

i said mellow cause he lost his paddle twice in week unless you want to argue with me about that to or if you want to argue whether deer creek is really there?


----------



## dlcrow

*Caspermike....*

Hey Casper, give it up man. Everyone is amazed by your "bigger than your momma airscrews" - nobody else can do that. And your words and wisdom as a more experienced paddled are sought after both far and wide. Everyone should be so lucky to have you handing out paddling advice. Its a good thing MikeG asked you for it in his original post.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

*simple math.*



caspermike said:


> did I say crew of 4? did i say any numbers? good crew would got your shit. good crews i mean they know something about safety not just making it down gore. any fucker can make it down gore.
> 
> and twice in a week something wrong with that picture?


Somebody to throw a rope, somebody to get the paddle, somebody to get the boat, somebody to swim. 4 guys. For what you said, minimum 3 guys, 1 guy could get your boat & paddle, but maybe not. I've chased plenty of gear down lower gore, you're usually not multitasking.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

*that's enough out of you...*



Oopps said:


> Damn boys and their testosterone...
> 
> We're all just between swims and all that crap... but seriously, ok, Mike swum, he lost/broke some gear (which sucks in it's own right) but it sounds like no-one was seriously hurt. Anyone here never had a shitty day on the river at some point or another?
> 
> It's over, drop it guys.



Peta, pipe down, a reasonable response has no business in this thread!


----------



## JCKeck1

Alrighty, I'm now stuck back at work after double dippin Gore yesterday and couldn't resist. Sorry, no paddle.

My thoughts that I'm sure everyone is dying to hear:

1. The meat line through Gore at 1100 and up is solid class V. CGM and the RCRE just have it dialed (see Coop get the beat before his MF Kings trip on Nathan's video). The rest is IV+ except Tunnel at 800 and da Bomb above 1300 (both V-). The numbers is IV until over 2500. Bailey is as CGM mentioned. 

2. Caspermike - when was your last run down BLC or the Box? Stop talking shit. This is a place to get other people psyched to go boating. 

3. Personally, when I push my limits, I bring a crew that is as good or better than me. No offense, but one person describing themselves as not as confident is not real safety on a continuous river section where you're stepping up. Good on ya though for bringing proper gear and being dressed for a swim. That being said, I routinely run Gore with one other person, but it's not what I would call pushing my limits (here comes my karma gore beat down). 

4. In the end I'd paddle with any of you boys and gore is the place to step it up under the right conditions. Tuesday?

Joe


----------



## CGM

JCKeck1 said:


> 1. The meat line through Gore at 1100 and up is solid class V. CGM and the RCRE just have it dialed


Joe, thanks for the props. But you've probably just jinxed me and next week we'll all be talking about my beat down and subsequent swim at gore. So maybe I'll just tone it down a little,... but I still stand by the V- rating. Solid V-, but still V-.


----------



## ihateboulder

What's funny about this whole thing ya'll is CasparMike is a solid class IV boater handing out class V advice. I watched you swim in Shoshone not too long ago, were you drunk or just never learn how to roll son? You are a solid playboater though, nobody in WY can flatspin as good as you...so sick! Don't bother calling me when your trying to bum your next ride, you really burned some bridges on this thread. Next time I pass though your town I'll be sure to swing by and throw some doughnuts on the front lawn your trailer is parked on, then drive over your piece of shit car with my F-350, tricked out with a 6" lift and 33" tires. I take mad steroids and you should not talk shit, some poor fellar happened to have a bad line on Gore, a rapid that you always walk. I am TNT baby, 72 pushups in 1 minute! $50 says yer ass swims next time you paddle that sick class III up in there Caspar. DoubleT said it ya'll, river gods will get your ass!
Don't get high, semper-fi, and take mad roids cause it will help your boof stroke!!


----------



## dq

*AW*

Gore is listed as one of American Whitewater's benchmark runs for Class V:

American Whitewater - safety:class5benchmarkrapids


----------



## [email protected]

that also claims rigor mortis a 5.3 @ 900 and sunshine on the green a 5.2, that seems wrong to me.
-Tom


----------



## Phillips

[email protected] said:


> that also claims rigor mortis a 5.3 @ 900 and sunshine on the green a 5.2, that seems wrong to me.
> -Tom


I'd say rigor mortis is class V at 900cfs. Not sure what 5.3 means? I like to run it below 500 where it is a class V-.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm not saying it isn't class V but it seems to me that 5.3 is there most difficult rating, if I were to rate rigor at 900 which I have run it at. it would be a 5.0 on the scale, and wouldn't rate sushine on the green as an easier rapid because it is much more dangerous than rigor.
peace -tom


----------



## Phillips

Yeah if thats the top end of the scale, I'd say your right. I think rigor above 900cfs is fairly heavy, especially if you swim. Good on ya for gettin her done. The last time i saw a group run it that high it consisted of ex patriot colorado legends Ian ??? (now in costa rica) and robbie dastin (unknown). At that point in my class 5 career, I took the highway 6 line with boat on shoulder and caught up with those dudes at the take out. 





[email protected] said:


> I'm not saying it isn't class V but it seems to me that 5.3 is there most difficult rating, if I were to rate rigor at 900 which I have run it at. it would be a 5.0 on the scale, and wouldn't rate sushine on the green as an easier rapid because it is much more dangerous than rigor.
> peace -tom


----------



## dq

*dastin*



Phillips said:


> The last time i saw a group run it that high it consisted of ex patriot colorado legends Ian ??? (now in costa rica) and robbie dastin (unknown). quote]
> 
> Dastin is living in Chile, Pucon I think.


----------



## JCKeck1

I saw Cutch throw 'er down this year at that level or so. Made it look good to go.


----------



## twitch

That's cause Cutch is like butta....you sir are as graceful as playing catch with bricks.

WWPR - please have all the toys tuned up and ready to go when I get home
KENT - Hwy 6 line...nice. I've been jonesing so hard I went and looked at her Friday. Instead I came to Utah and went up to Sixth Water....can you say Homestake without the smooth rock to line the shores?
JOEY - Gore next Friday afternoon on my way home (hopefully none of those RCRE pansies are around or we'll all end up drunk - and as a bonus we can keep an eye out for paddles which are experiencing separation anxiety fromt heir owners)

And people, you know how the park ranger always warns you of the dangers of feeding wildlife and where it can lead.....

In closing, Wyoming is a beautiful place with magnificent mountains and amazing landscapes, and talking shit is not cool. Joe said it best, this is a place to get people psyched to go boating.


----------



## caspermike

ihateboulder said:


> What's funny about this whole thing ya'll is CasparMike is a solid class IV boater handing out class V advice. I watched you swim in Shoshone not too long ago, were you drunk or just never learn how to roll son? You are a solid playboater though, nobody in WY can flatspin as good as you...so sick! Don't bother calling me when your trying to bum your next ride, you really burned some bridges on this thread. Next time I pass though your town I'll be sure to swing by and throw some doughnuts on the front lawn your trailer is parked on, then drive over your piece of shit car with my F-350, tricked out with a 6" lift and 33" tires. I take mad steroids and you should not talk shit, some poor fellar happened to have a bad line on Gore, a rapid that you always walk. I am TNT baby, 72 pushups in 1 minute! $50 says yer ass swims next time you paddle that sick class III up in there Caspar. DoubleT said it ya'll, river gods will get your ass!
> Don't get high, semper-fi, and take mad roids cause it will help your boof stroke!!


 
yeah im a class 14 boater who swam in shoshone is this cody cause i haven;t been to the shoshone on the colo? and ive never swam in the shoshone? cool dude whats your name another anonimous pussy? steriods huh cool dude my organ drug taking ass would still pound your pussy back in to the hole after you swim out


----------



## tew

caspermike said:


> yeah im a class 14 boater who swam in shoshone is this cody cause i haven;t been to the shoshone on the colo? and ive never swam in the shoshone? cool dude whats your name another anonimous pussy? steriods huh cool dude my organ drug taking ass would still pound your pussy back in to the hole after you swim out



Easy Francis


----------



## doublet

caspermike said:


> yeah im a class 14 boater who swam in shoshone is this cody cause i haven;t been to the shoshone on the colo? and ive never swam in the shoshone? cool dude whats your name another anonimous pussy? steriods huh cool dude my organ drug taking ass would still pound your pussy back in to the hole after you swim out


Anyone impressed yet? 

Caspar - your voice-mail is probably getting clogged w/ offers for a ride to BLC or the CF box eh? Keep diggin...


----------

